# Stuart Gilbert Logan / K9 Pepper / Sera Pryze / Hex DDG / The Punk Cave / Daemon Dark / KNinePepper



## JSGOTI (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, dearest kiwis, I've got a pretty unique one for you here.

And if it wasn't for Slingblade virtue signaling, there's a pretty good chance that Stuart here would have gone completely unnoticed for the most part. Though I've got to say, it's a lot more fun this way, because they always seem to bring the most interesting content and cows to the farms.

Also, a big thanks to @CasualSeppuku for helping me comb through and organize all the information in a more timely manner, it's always appreciated!





http://archive.md/pow78

That tweet right there is what kicked it all off, because as a kiwi myself, I couldn't help but wonder just what sort of individual wants to have the farms taken down, given just how much good we do for the world at large.

So, allow me to introduce you to the man behind the tweet, and the wonderful world of failure at everything they've ever tried to accomplish in life.




This fine picture of masculinity is:
Stuart Gilbert Logan
Born March 15, 1990
Graduate of Temora High School, class of 2008
And last that anyone knows, he moved back home once more and is living with mommy and daddy in Loch Sport, VIC, AU

And did I mention that he's into LARPing and wishes to create his own LARP events and communities? Not that there's anything particularly wrong with that. I'd even say that those ambitions are a rather healthy goal to have, or have had, compared to his current interests in chopping off his dick and pretending that he's a beautiful womyn.




https://www.gofundme.com/BrokenBladeLARP (https://archive.md/HPBfj)
https://www.gofundme.com/profile/savannah-logan-2gvde (http://archive.md/5BnQc)
https://www.thebrokenblade.com/ (http://archive.md/hbnim)

But, let's not get too far ahead of ourselves and look back at some of the earlier failures that took off and then never managed to do more than crash and burn, forgotten forever and left as remnants of things that could have been.

*The Punk Cave*





> I'm a Movie Critic seeking Fame, Fortune, and F**kup movies who can't get it right. I'm The Punk. And remember, the System is not your friend.
> 
> I am the Punk.  Comedian, Critic and Movie Buff.  I began work on my very first script in early 2013, but after many troubles with the video file, I started from scratch, and did it all over again with 'Toy Story'.  On the 9th of August, I created this website to host the videos on a more reliable basis than Youtube allows.  And thus, The Punk Cave began it's journey from aspiring Movie Critic with dreams of working with the likes of my Idol, Doug Walker, and his friends, seeking fame, fortune, and fuckup movies who can't get it right.
> 
> Daemon Dark, AKA Stuart Logan, is a writer located in Sale, Victoria, in the good ol' Land Down Under, Australia.  In his spare time, he enjoys creating games, tabletop, and computer games alike, and making music in the Aussie Hip Hop genre as 'Hex DDG'.


"There's no other way to put it, other than an unfunny, edgy version of Cole Smithey " -@CasualSeppuku

And as you'll soon see as a rather common trend, there are all sorts of lofty goals and plans for future videos, only to drop flat on their face when they failed to get instant popularity and donations so that they could further their craft. A grand total of three videos were ever produced for this series, and each one is just as cringy and sad as the next one.

If nothing else, just the intro for his Toy Story review should be watched, because it's that 'good'







Spoiler: Other Videos














http://monstermosh138.wixsite.com/thepunkcave (https://archive.md/Muh0y)
https://vimeo.com/user20072183 (Videos mirrored here)
https://twitter.com/ThePunkCave (http://archive.md/Ik3S1)

Unsurprisingly, that is the end of that tale for now, but, it leads nicely into our next story, and our friends adventures into the world of 'Rapping' and their open admission of being a brony in name alone.

*Hex DDG*





> Hex DDG. Wolf-obsessed Aussie Hip-Hop weirdo and inspired by the 'chopper' style of rap performed by artists like Tech N9ne and Krizz Kaliko, alongside some of her country's homegrown artists like '360'.
> 
> Oh, she's also a transgender woman, but who really gives a shit about that?





Spoiler: Biography



Trans woman with a long history in writing poetry, novels, screenplays and after an exceptionally long hiatus, due to pursuing transition, she's returning to her music with a new life, new style but the same name.

Born in Kew, Victoria, she was diagnosed with Tourettes Syndrome and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder at age 11 and at age 14, realised she was trans, although she did not know the term for it, just that she was female.

She continued to hide this epiphany out of fear for her safety until age 24, when she put her music on hold indefinitely, so she could focus on pursuing hormone replacement therapy, allowing her to be in a body that felt like hers, rather than a strangers.

Her fondness of wolves comes from an irony to being called a 'predator' by a stranger, despite not only never having set foot in a woman's public toilet, (relying on disabled/unisex or her home), but also being well-known among her friends for her pacifism.

She made wolves a key part of her persona on-stage, primarily because she found it amusing, since wolves looked out for each other and she knew she had an innate desire to look out for her friends, whom she dotingly calls her 'Pack'.



So, not only is their stage name a reference to Bowie and MLP itself, it's best not to get ones hopes up for some sort of stellar performance to make up for the naming scheme, because you're not going to be finding it here.




Because with quality lyrics like this, the money is sure to just roll in by the bag...


Spoiler: Lyrics



Viewing lyrics for Guess Who's Back by Hex DDG.

Yeah, the pedigree prince, he made the way for the new throne
Now I'm Motherwolf superior, I'm runnin my new bones
Do you really that think I'd deliberate for that long?
And not return into the den without my skills improved on

I've been sharpening fangs on Kaliko and Tech N9ne
Never recorded, but that don't mean I never penned rhymes
Not a day can go by/ when I can go without a few lines
poetic dissonance to get through hard times

But I've been dissing less, so you won't miss my best
No good to waste this blessing, messing around,
'fessing up secrets, how could I cheat on that test?
Coz if I'm above the rest, if I'm the cream of the crop,

They gotta cope with me at the top, they let the lips pop.
No good without a bitchfest. How could this transgender pretender
defend her claim to the royal throne, how could she dominate hip-hop?
is it hard to face what I might be capable of?

If you think I want the money and the fame?
You'd be mistaken. Not to mention if you think you're life's the same,
then you're raking in the fool's gold. You gotta be fucking insane
to assume that after all this, I got time to feel shame.

And who really cares about inside my pants?
My eyes are up here, I don't need to be your sycophant.
It's not my job to pat you on the back when you're right,
I'd be waiting the whole day 'fore I'd need to tap ya real light.

Let me make it clear, my dick is none of your business,
'less you're having sex with me or you happen to be my doctor, dipshit.
And I know me, better than you, so my identity
Is whatever the hell I say, Captain Anti-PC.

You're fooling no-one with your transphobic crap.
Despite my gender, I still murder beats like a fucking heart attack.
Did you think that I was gone and not coming back?
I don't believe in quitting, never have. I only ever adapt.

I'm just another cog in the machine of rhyme.
Turning around the cycle and hearin beats like I travel in time.
and I vaporise all the fading skies. I bring a blazing light.
I'm sharp and to the point, it's why they call me 'Sai'

Raphael's bad mood. Elektra mobility.
But when behind the mic, BOOM! Lyric virility.
Until you meet me, you ain't ever seen tenacity.
Writing these tracks through a hurricane like it's a damn breeze.

And yeah you think you're real slick, call me a chick with a dick.
When you're friend's ain't around, you hit my DM's quick.
Honestly I know you think I'm guaranteed head,
but you won't think I'm submissive when you're tied to a bed.

What's that you say? You want me to get that hardcore?
Boy you better be careful just what you wish for.
Ram it up, take a seat, hear feedback from the mic,
Tell em DDG's back, and she's on the hunt tonight.


https://www.reverbnation.com/TheMotherWolf (Audio Mirrored here)
http://serapryze.tumblr.com/post/124400773347/i-think-i-could-technically-be-defined-as-a-furry (http://archive.md/ST9NA)
http://serapryze.tumblr.com/post/137536470687/with-my-music-as-hex-ddg-making-a-revival-after (http://archive.md/Weu7l)
https://twitter.com/hex_ddg (https://archive.md/qp9vg)
https://www.facebook.com/pg/HexDDG/about/?ref=page_internal (https://archive.md/mfvsu)

*Gamer Grrl & Game Dev*




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG25WZRgOxuJe0gE4Fva1xw/videos (Videos Mirrored here)
https://www.twitch.tv/hexddg (http://archive.md/rzbiD)






> Beyond Binary is a gaming project, inspired by 'Rooster Teeth Productions'.
> 
> The project involves a similar focus on the production and participation of games, entertainment and other pop culture, catering primarily to the LGBTQ+ Community.
> 
> Starting with the strategy card game 'Artifice', we here at Beyond Binary hope to see the project eventually grow into a fully-fledged company that brings quality entertainment to the Gender and Sexuality Diverse community, in a plethora of different mediums across the fields of popular culture and doing so in a way that makes it abundantly clear that the driving inspiration behind this project's foundation is the success of Rooster Teeth Productions.


https://www.facebook.com/pg/Beyond-Binary-1359822737462287/about (http://archive.md/zONHd)
http://beyondbinary.webs.com/ (https://archive.md/tMY7E)
http://beyondbinary.webs.com/the-crew (https://archive.md/HEjk1)

*K9 Pepper / Sera Logan*
I know, I know, all of that is really neither here nor there, but we've got to save the best for last, don't we?












Spoiler: True & Honest Male

















 








Daddy doesn't seem to approve very much, though. Good on him. Mental illness is a dangerous thing and should be treated accordingly.









https://saipryze.wixsite.com/k9pepper/about-k9-pepper (https://archive.md/WnF0G)
https://horribifuckus.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/ciyMl)
https://www.facebook.com/NGSappho (http://archive.md/yDEST)
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheK9Pepper/about (http://archive.md/50Pe5)
https://www.patreon.com/K9_Pepper
http://k9-pepper.tumblr.com/
http://serapryze.tumblr.com (All sorts of tasty morsels here, search #personal for some of the more interesting things)
https://www.generosity.com/fundraising/help-a-trans-woman-transition (http://archive.md/4Q6l0)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoeaPJN7FgB6DnSG7-Qdg2g/about (https://archive.md/IgN7i)


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 26, 2017)

Funny that the first picture has them wearing a Stewie Griffin shirt, since their birth name is Stewart.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 26, 2017)

Of course he's a wolfaboo.


----------



## ThePentiumWay (Nov 26, 2017)

Is he already balding at 27, or is that just a really autistic haircut?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 26, 2017)

ThePentiumWay said:


> Is he already balding at 27, or is that just a really autistic haircut?


Looks to be balding, most pictures he either has a wig on or a bandana to cover it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 26, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Of course he's a wolfaboo.



The most autistic animal.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320979




Talk about some Norman Bates level shit.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 26, 2017)

It seems like half these troons get into being a fake woman when their hairline goes and they don't have the guts to be a bald guy or the dude with a toupee.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2017)

lol got as many failed careers as Bri Wu and looks like Cole Smithey


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 27, 2017)

I've never seen a male face less suited to larping as a female.  No amount of hormones or surgery is ever gonna make that passable.  Makeup somehow makes it even worse, and the wig only accentuates his long, angular face.   Everything about him screams MAN.  Why bother?

He looks so much better as a dude.  I mean, he's not Mr Gorgeous, but in that goffick nerdy kinda way how he dresses as a guy goes well with his face and hairline.   Talk about absolutely ruining your life in the pursuit of something you'll never achieve.


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2017)

ThePentiumWay said:


> Is he already balding at 27, or is that just a really autistic haircut?



He's been taking Finestaride since he was 25, and that's used to treat male pattern baldness.

"Boomerang baby" isn't even a particularly derogatory term here unless it's applied to someone over 30.  Lots of people do double degrees and move between home and share houses several times before getting financially stable enough to secure their own long term housing.

He's obviously living in a caravan in his parents' yard, but he'd be receiving benefits of some kind if he's unemployed.  He'd never be able to afford a place on his own in Melbourne.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm guessing he wanted a thread here. He seems very much the exhibitionist type.


----------



## shitpuppy (Nov 27, 2017)

This face gave me cancer


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 27, 2017)

They looked better as a man

also obligatory


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## JSGOTI (Nov 27, 2017)

repentance said:


> "Boomerang baby" isn't even a particularly derogatory term here unless it's applied to someone over 30.  Lots of people do double degrees and move between home and share houses several times before getting financially stable enough to secure their own long term housing.


While I would generally agree with those sentiments, the fact that K9 Pepper's own dad calls him that with relative frequency, along with the constant misgendering on purpose, it was only fitting to include it.

That said, I know that Stuart was in college, but I wasn't able to locate a degree or that he had even graduated. May be speculation, but I have a feeling that trooning out contributed to their departure from further education.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 27, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/k9peppergaming/ 

No butt pics, I promise, but good grief... 


Spoiler





 

 





@JSGOTI he´s spelling his tranny name ´Sera´ but you used ´Sarah´ in the OP?


----------



## Null (Nov 27, 2017)

i am being torn in thirds between laughing, pity, and cringe


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh mama these people get sexier and sexier every time. Jerry likely, Jerry likey alot!


----------



## Quijibo69 (Nov 27, 2017)

He looks 40 years old as a guy.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 27, 2017)

Now if we could only drug it with psychedelic compounds, give it a knife and convince it to carve its own face off...


----------



## JSGOTI (Nov 27, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @JSGOTI he´s spelling his tranny name ´Sera´ but you used ´Sarah´ in the OP?


They've changed it a few times. It was Sarah for a while, and I never finished making the small changes to the thread title. So, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Nov 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320982


Dear lord
You could fucking shave, for one.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 27, 2017)

holy fuck he could bite through steel with that jaw of his


----------



## cunt bucket (Nov 27, 2017)

Like several people here, I agree he's more attractive as a dude than as a woman. Also his shit is so cringey and autistic, that I can barely read through half of it because it's also highly boring.


----------



## HenryKissiger (Nov 27, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


>


That's not how you wear a handbag of that length, my dude/dudette.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Nov 27, 2017)

Never trust a man with two three first names.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 27, 2017)

> I'm a Movie Critic seeking Fame, Fortune, and F**kup movies who can't get it right


These two statements do not belong in the same sentence what so ever and I don't think movies are people so you can't refer to them as a "who".

- D+ (See me after class)


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Nov 27, 2017)

Before the TROONOUT, he looked like the :autistic: love child of popular internet videogame reviewer Ben 'Yahtzee' Croshaw and former undisputed middleweight boxing champion Kelly 'The Ghost' Pavlik.

And now he looks like a character you'd find lurking outside a suburban gas station convenience store at 2am.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 27, 2017)

Why does the hacker need to be trans? A testament to the whole EVERYTHING I DO MUST BE MADE BY TRANNIES/FURRIES/ALLIES mentality. Christ.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Nov 27, 2017)

Is he even trying to pass?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 27, 2017)

The resemblance is uncanny...


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 27, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Is he even trying to pass?


Are any of them?

Trying to pass is them talking about all the girly shit the like and wear. Sometimes they shave. Most times they just talk about sex.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Nov 27, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


>


I'm not one to criticize someone's fashion, but wtf is that?! That just reeks of MySpace back in 2006.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 27, 2017)

With their powers combined, I become captain chin!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 27, 2017)

Remember when Gamergate was going on and hipster journalists were writing tons of articles wondering why gater nerds all had anime avatars? This is why, it's beyond fucking retarded to use your real name and picture on twitter of all fucking places.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Nov 27, 2017)

every fucking time i say to myself "you can't be more autistic than that", every fucking time.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


Why thank you for posting that pic, I did intend to be woken up by my own screams, bathed in cold sweat, for the rest of my life.


----------



## Incredible Crisis (Nov 27, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> Why does the hacker need to be trans? A testament to the whole EVERYTHING I DO MUST BE MADE BY TRANNIES/FURRIES/ALLIES mentality. Christ.



They need constant validation or the collective facade will collapse.

This person seems like they have identity issues beyond the need to troon out. This person and the Queen of Antifa person both have a fixation on "punk" culture and wanting to exist in the fringe to spite the real world. That can be a fine coping mechanism for a little while, but I think that it shouldn't be a permanent lifestyle for most people due to the effects it can have on one's social development and health.



Ruin said:


> Remember when Gamergate was going on and hipster journalists were writing tons of articles wondering why gater nerds all had anime avatars? This is why, it's beyond fucking exceptional to use your real name and picture on twitter of all fucking places.



Why do all trans people online seem to have:

1.) A cartoon animal/anime person in pastel colors, perhaps holding up a middle finger
2.) An unflattering selfie where they go :/ 
3.) The trans/antifa symbol or a combination of the two, also in pastel colors


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> That said, I know that Stuart was in college, but I wasn't able to locate a degree or that he had even graduated. May be speculation, but I have a feeling that trooning out contributed to their departure from further education.



Either that or he was taking much longer than usual to complete his degree.  Our government no longer pays you a student allowance to go to university indefinitely, so perpetual students who never actually complete a degree eventually find their allowance cut off.


----------



## kcbbq (Nov 27, 2017)

Graffiti canvas said:


> The resemblance is uncanny...


May be some similarity in appearance, but not in any other way, unless Tranny McHorseface has BTFO a senate committee hearing.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 27, 2017)

Those re.tarded NFL beer commercials begin to make sense. Dilly Dilly.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Nov 27, 2017)

All I see is a horse faced troon.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 27, 2017)

It's like the gritty reboot of Cole Smithy!


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Nov 27, 2017)

Cafe Mocha said:


> I'm not one to criticize someone's fashion, but wtf is that?! That just reeks of MySpace back in 2006.



Remember, Stuart: it's down the road, not across the street when you're listening to STABBY RIP STAB STAB.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 27, 2017)

You'd think trannies would learn to ease up on or totally avoid social media to beat the kiwi farms boogeyman...but the urge to attention whore always wins.


----------



## Mogambo (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh God, another fucking tranny...



Incredible Crisis said:


> This person seems like they have identity issues beyond the need to troon out. This person and the Queen of Antifa person both have a fixation on "punk" culture and wanting to exist in the fringe to spite the real world. That can be a fine coping mechanism for a little while, but I think that it shouldn't be a permanent lifestyle for most people due to the effects it can have on one's social development and health.



Well, most people eventually outgrow that phase sometime between graduating high school and their early 20s. Same goes for most subcultures honestly. I mean I was more of a metal kind of guy, still am in fact, but I'll still occasionally listen to say the Ramones, Patti Smith and Gogol Bordello from time to time, but I don't make it the crux of my identity. I sometimes wonder if these guys aren't trying to recapture some of their youth, a sort of midlife crisis. That, and/or they're trying (and failing) to blend in with today's current youth trends. Like that idiot who wanted to hook up with a millennial or the one who used "heck" unironically.



> Why do all trans people online seem to have:
> 
> 1.) A cartoon animal/anime person in pastel colors, perhaps holding up a middle finger



Because that's the go-to generic furry thing, and they're all furfags at heart. Usually it's just a wolf with wings and like 20 sucks.



> 2.) An unflattering selfie where they go :/



Cuz they're ugly.


----------



## NotoriousD (Nov 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320979
> 
> 
> Looks to be balding, most pictures he either has a wig on or a bandana to cover it.
> ...



That chin.



LofaSofa said:


> View attachment 321193


It doesn't get manlier than a stick trying to pass as a gay bar Neo.

Also, admittedly, what stuck out the most was the Doug Walker bit. I'm sorry but when your life goal is to aspire to reach the height where you are working with Doug Walker, you need to re-evaluate your life. Sadly, becoming a tranny isn't much better.


----------



## Fleeb (Nov 27, 2017)

Tranny is the new Wicca. Used to be that bored white people would pretend to care about nature, now they're furries who pretend to be other genders.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320979
> 
> 
> Looks to be balding, most pictures he either has a wig on or a bandana to cover it.
> ...


Boy, Doug really let himself go after Metokur did those videos about TGWTG.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 27, 2017)

What a creepy looking bald tranny.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Nov 27, 2017)

you can say a lot of things about Gzarl'tar the world destroyer, but he know how to take care of his demonic hands


 


(and just in case you needed to quickly end any boner you may have)


----------



## Christopher Robin (Nov 27, 2017)

"I want surgery to fix my receding hairline"

It's not receding Stuart, it's fucking long gone


----------



## Fareal (Nov 27, 2017)

Some day we will all look back on this phase of internet culture and say, " remember when all the retards were pretending to be trannies for attention" and laugh like we laugh about AOL dial up


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Nov 27, 2017)

That fucking CHIN! Goddamn, you could cut a fine slice of cheese on that bitch!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 27, 2017)

Autistic Illuminati said:


> you can say a lot of things about Gzarl'tar the world destroyer, but he know how to take care of his demonic hands
> View attachment 321411
> 
> 
> ...



That fucking complexion. Looks like he was stung by bees.


----------



## Lopt (Nov 27, 2017)

All those tunglr pity party posts with 0-1 notes is depressing, even the worst of passing trannies have other tranny friends to make them feel valid in being complete freaks. Tfw even the Rat King rejects you despite ruining your relationship with your family to fit in.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Nov 27, 2017)

ThePentiumWay said:


> Is he already balding at 27, or is that just a really autistic haircut?



He's an online troon. Early-balding comes with the territory.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally something featured that isn't too gross or traumatizing.


----------



## Cvitanich (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks better than Wu


----------



## Flareon (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't know if I'd consider him a lolcow, this is just... sad


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2017)

Flareon said:


> I don't know if I'd consider him a lolcow, this is just... sad


 
It's in the Rat King forum.  Not to mention that anyone who willingly associates with Toren is bound to be a lolcow, no matter how pathetic.


----------



## JSGOTI (Nov 27, 2017)

Flareon said:


> I don't know if I'd consider him a lolcow, this is just... sad


The fact that he associates with Slingblade and insinuated that he would pay for a trans hacker to destroy the farms, is say that's enough right there.


----------



## GethN7 (Nov 27, 2017)

I know all sorts of men want to be ladies and don't have a prayer of ever resembling one, but I especially pity this guy, because that facial structure of his works so hard against him trying to look like a girl it's pathetic.


----------



## Grog (Nov 27, 2017)

Lots of troons featured lately, but at least you can tell this one apart because it isn't fat.



Fareal said:


> Some day we will all look back on this phase of internet culture and say, " remember when all the exceptional individuals were pretending to be trannies for attention" and laugh like we laugh about AOL dial up



But only because something worse and more degenerate will have replaced it.


----------



## Incredible Crisis (Nov 27, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> The fact that he associates with Slingblade and insinuated that he would pay for a trans hacker to destroy the farms, is say that's enough right there.



Hire the trans hacker from Sense8, I guess.



GethN7 said:


> I know all sorts of men want to be ladies and don't have a prayer of ever resembling one, but I especially pity this guy, because that facial structure of his works so hard against him trying to look like a girl it's pathetic.



Time for thousands of dollars of facial reconstruction surgery that could be going towards rebuilding their life elsewhere.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Nov 27, 2017)

He looks like someone I'd see asking to take my order at the local Wendy's.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruce Spence, noooo!


----------



## Mogambo (Nov 27, 2017)

Cvitanich said:


> Looks better than Wu



Well, that's not exactly difficult. I mean I could slap on a bra and some fishnets and I'd look more feminine than Brianna Wu.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 27, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> He looks 40 years old as a guy.


Like all other people of interest: looks older than actual age.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Nov 27, 2017)

What is it with ugly troons and the head tilt/seductive smile combo?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 27, 2017)

Mogambo said:


> Well, that's not exactly difficult. I mean I could slap on a bra and some fishnets and I'd look more feminine than Brianna Wu.



I could draw a face on a butternut squash and use lipstick to give it lips and it would be more feminine than John.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 27, 2017)

timecop said:


> holy fuck he could bite through steel with that jaw of his



Dear God, scariest James Bond villain ever.


MasterDisaster said:


> What is it with ugly troons and the head tilt/seductive smile combo?



I think they seem to think they didn't live the childhood as the sex they wanted to be so they overcompensate and perhaps act like a stereotype of a younger aged girl.  I don't think they had practice actually being feminine (or masculine) so they always come off as being in the gender "uncanny valley." You will notice a lot of trannies put on a ridiculously awful amount of makeup and go overboard with their hair.



Hellfire said:


> View attachment 321499



World centers around them.  I decide everything about myself, and you, too.  Gender is a social construct but your construct ain't valid because I don't like it.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 27, 2017)

Cvitanich said:


> Looks better than Wu


 
ACCOMPLISHMENTS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY!


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Nov 27, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 321499




 
Astonishing.


----------



## Fareal (Nov 27, 2017)

Cure Milquetoast said:


> View attachment 321550
> Astonishing.



I'm dying laughing.

The core of tucute thinking in the trans community is that the performance of femininity is sufficient to make you a woman. Demanding surgery is NAZI TRUSCUM FASCISM REEEEEE.

This article describes the performance of femininity.

But that is EVIL REEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

The performance of femininity is not optional if you are a woman unless you are prepared to deal with a varying level of hostility.

Cis women know this. How have some trans women failed to fucking notice this?


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 27, 2017)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Dear God, scariest James Bond villain ever.
> 
> 
> I think they seem to think they didn't live the childhood as the sex they wanted to be so they overcompensate and perhaps act like a stereotype of a younger aged girl.  I don't think they had practice actually being feminine (or masculine) so they always come off as being in the gender "uncanny valley." You will notice a lot of trannies put on a ridiculously awful amount of makeup and go overboard with their hair.



Yeah, the problem is that their idea of what little girls act like is straight from age regression porn or loli anime. No real live 3d girl acts like this.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 27, 2017)

Cure Milquetoast said:


> View attachment 321550
> Astonishing.



Hygiene, grooming and dressing like a normal person are troon cryptonite


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 28, 2017)

http://k9-pepper.tumblr.com/PersonalFAQs

Can't archive it because it brings up a "sensitive media" warning so I'll copypaste


> *Pepper’s Personal FAQ’s*
> Sera’s FAQ’s
> (Warning: TMI and also tl;dr)
> As a trans woman, I get the same questions so often that I really tire of hearing them.  So here’s an FAQ with absolutely nothing held back.  No shame, no fear, no fucks given.  This will be expanded over time if I get sick of answering other questions and sure, it’s pretty tl;dr already.  Just take it as a sign of how frustrating it can be to have to answer them all so often.
> ...



Seems to be a legit tranny, IMO.

Shows a lot more signs of dysphoria/gender identity problems, unlike Julius and Janes who are very blatantly just fetishists.


----------



## Donbasstard (Nov 28, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> http://k9-pepper.tumblr.com/PersonalFAQs
> 
> Can't archive it because it brings up a "sensitive media" warning so I'll copypaste
> 
> ...



Dude wants to ‘legit get a cutthroat razor’ ok... what is stopping him?  I have only used a straight razor most of my adult life. Are they really so hard to come by?  Is it so shocking that it must be ‘legit’ ?  I also highly doubt it takes him ‘3 razors’ to shave. 

Growing up around the army gave him effective ways to fight? What? You can learn to fight through osmosis? People in the army simply know how to fight? I spent a rather long amount of time in the army as an infantryman. I spent my time perfecting shooting people with rifles and machine guns. Fighting 1-2 transphobes off with only my hands and feet wasn’t a skill we worked on so much. 

Maybe a legit tranny I dunno, but this feel sorry for me crap and self grandiosity tossed in the faq is transparent.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Nov 28, 2017)

Mogambo said:


> Well, that's not exactly difficult. I mean I could slap on a bra and some fishnets and I'd look more feminine than Brianna Wu.



DO IT

No, seriously, do it.


----------



## repentance (Nov 28, 2017)

Donbasstard said:


> Growing up around the army gave him effective ways to fight? What? You can learn to fight through osmosis? People in the army simply know how to fight? I spent a rather long amount of time in the army as an infantryman. I spent my time perfecting shooting people with rifles and machine guns. Fighting 1-2 transphobes off with only my hands and feet wasn’t a skill we worked on so much.



My guess is that he's a military kid.  His current town isn't that far from an air force base and he went to high school not far from both an air force and an army base (lots of families live off base because they get insane subsidies for private rentals).  I don't find it especially difficult to believe that military brats picked on him and that he was encouraged to fight back.


----------



## Bombastic Blake (Nov 28, 2017)

I was made aware of this thread by a friend on Discord, and I'm ashamed to say I used to be friends with this lunatic


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 28, 2017)

I was that friend


----------



## JSGOTI (Nov 28, 2017)

Bombastic Blake said:


> I was made aware of this thread by a friend on Discord, and I'm ashamed to say I used to be friends with this lunatic


Now, was this back when he was still a he, and just a bit gangly and awkward?

Or is this post-troon that you knew him? Because he didn't seem -that- bad in the past, just kind if a loveshy punk nerd who did his thing and wasn't hurting anyone.


----------



## JB 236 (Nov 28, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> He looks 40 years old as a guy.



so he looks 40 year old all the time


----------



## Donbasstard (Nov 28, 2017)

Bombastic Blake said:


> I was made aware of this thread by a friend on Discord, and I'm ashamed to say I used to be friends with this lunatic



In your best estimation could he successfully fight off 1-2 transphobes?

Is there a severe lack of straight razors in your area of the world?


----------



## Bombastic Blake (Nov 28, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Now, was this back when he was still a he, and just a bit gangly and awkward?
> 
> Or is this post-troon that you knew him? Because he didn't seem -that- bad in the past, just kind if a loveshy punk nerd who did his thing and wasn't hurting anyone.





Donbasstard said:


> In your best estimation could he successfully fight off 1-2 transphobes?
> 
> Is there a severe lack of straight razors in your area of the world?



I did know him back when he was a he, yes. Back then we were both running with another lolcow, Jerry Peet. After I got kicked from Peet's group, Stuart offered me a spot in his group, Raven Wel Studios. That fell through because A) I was the only one making content, and B) I'm a schmuck and spent $80 on a shirt that I never got from him. Thank god I wasn't hurting for money back then. Once he came out as trans and I got married, we stopped talking as much and, after a while, he dropped off the face of the earth


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2017)

Donbasstard said:


> Dude wants to ‘legit get a cutthroat razor’ ok... what is stopping him?



He's apparently never heard of Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Donbasstard (Nov 28, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He's apparently never heard of Amazon or eBay.



There is no way this schmuck doesn’t have an Amazon wishlist. It is standard operating procedure, I’m pretty sure.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Nov 28, 2017)

Apparently also went by the name Sera McLennan, at least for his Instagram, been scrubbed clean.




As far as I can tell this is the only time Stu used this name but better detectives than me might find some stuff, all I got was a black lady and an unused youtube. Ignore that broken image, it is nothing.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 28, 2017)

Bombastic Blake said:


> I did know him back when he was a he



He is still a man.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 28, 2017)

Donbasstard said:


> Maybe a legit tranny I dunno, but this feel sorry for me crap and self grandiosity tossed in the faq is transparent.



Yeah I won't deny this, K9 is a huge faggot who needs to stop being a whiny sack of failure.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 29, 2017)

Someone's salty today.  What's got his wig in a tangle, I wonder?


----------



## cowisnow (Nov 29, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> What's got his wig in a tangle, I wonder?



A spicy jizz-waffle.  With mushrooms.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 29, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> A spicy jizz-waffle.  With mushrooms.


The breakfast of massive fags world over!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 29, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 30, 2017)

Don't forget the trenchcoat and rubber sword.


----------



## Drip Feed (Nov 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 323454



"What makes 'straight' the default setting in your opinion"

Maybe the 7billion+ people on earth last time i checked. 

Maybe im just a crazy, cis, straight white male though,  lol silly me.


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 322831


Chromosomes are the reason why you shit triggers every time you see yourself naked.


----------



## Donbasstard (Nov 30, 2017)

The amount of time this guy spends telling everybody on the internet he’s a girl and he’s super punk rock confirms to me he’s knows he’s not a girl or a punk and is just trying to convince himself he is these things. 

It’s just my experience that actual tough guys don’t have to say they’re tough, punks don’t have to say they’re punks, and girls don’t have to say they’re girls....


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 322831



A Y chromosome does make you a man, though.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2017)

League of Legends, the videogame he spergs out on, caused drama today by making a gay character. so of course he is involved.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 1, 2017)

Donbasstard said:


> The amount of time this guy spends telling everybody on the internet he’s a girl and he’s super punk rock confirms to me he’s knows he’s not a girl or a punk and is just trying to convince himself he is these things.
> 
> It’s just my experience that actual tough guys don’t have to say they’re tough, punks don’t have to say they’re punks, and girls don’t have to say they’re girls....



Power is like being a lady... if you have to tell people you are, you aren't.

- _Margaret Thatcher_


----------



## repentance (Dec 1, 2017)

So is this #IfIDisappearPlease bullshit some new troon hashtag movement?  There've been a few today.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2017)

repentance said:


> So is this #IfIDisappearPlease bullshit some new troon hashtag movement?  There've been a few today.



I wish they would disappear.  How can we miss them if they never leave?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover
> 
> View attachment 324849



No shit, seriously.  Are trannies just actually women or are they some super-special kind of women?

Because if trannies are just women, why do they have to have trannies play trannies in films?  Shouldn't just an actual woman do, if trannies are actual women?


----------



## repentance (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 324850



Nice to know someone on tardbux can afford a $375 chair.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 2, 2017)

That seems like such an essential item. Just think of the an heroing it has prevented. Wew!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 2, 2017)

A bit late, but all the transwomen I know who can't afford speech therapy/can't find a therapist just use YouTube tutorials. (The biggest problem seems to be maintaining a feminine voice, because male vocal cords are longer (?) than female ones.)

Also
 
Bam. Much less than a gaming chair.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 325683


Anyone afraid of water is reetarded.

We are created in the womb in liquid.

Babies know how to swim by instinct.

Faggots like this nigger need to drowned.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> @Feline Darkmage
> 
> View attachment 326556
> 
> View attachment 326555



I'd like to apologize on behalf of trannies and traps for the rat king, but specifically today for Stu.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 5, 2017)

LOL, TERFs still have real vaginas and uteri, even if their non-functioning.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 329693


Lol man


----------



## repentance (Dec 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327495



That's a shocking example.  TERFs are pretty much the only feminists who acknowledge that older women even exist.  Third wavers are too busy worrying about troons to tackle the issues facing older women.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't think he understands the meaning of the word 'punk'.


----------



## repentance (Dec 8, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> I don't think he understands the meaning of the word 'punk'.



Chemo granny is the new punk.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh god, he's gonna be the troon Mr Motivator, isn't he?

I mean, it's refreshing to see a troon actually caring about their body and their health, but no amount of titty skittles are gonna combat that male height and muscle distribution.  Work out more, pump up the muscles that make you look even more male.  Good call!

Also, personal trainers: punk as fuck, rite?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 18, 2017)

You're right, I'll just buy the drugs for myself to enjoy!


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Dec 19, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone give a speech about Christmas spirit past 12 years old.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 26, 2017)

Have we been taken down by this guy's amazing tech skills yet?


----------



## repentance (Dec 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 342408



Too inept to buy alcohol on Christmas Eve like everyone else.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 2, 2018)

He's not a pedo, folks, it's really a 10,000 year old demon.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen someone on here with a thread actually reflect on why they got a thread and change their behavior.  I'm impressed.


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 402194
> 
> View attachment 402191
> 
> ...



Can he not express himself properly without using anime memes, gifs, and references to youtubers? Other than that I hope he learns something (good I hope) from this.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Mar 14, 2018)

King n Yellow said:


> Can he not express himself properly without using anime memes, gifs, and references to youtubers? Other than that I hope he learns something (good I hope) from this.


Baby steps man, I know we constantly talk about how we’re not the internet’s therapists but fuck that shit, we can appreciate a good success story


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 402194
> 
> View attachment 402191
> 
> ...



@JFC (and well, everyone else with a thread really) could use a few pointers on considering criticism this way.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 12, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> With their powers combined, I become captain chin!


----------



## assegai (May 9, 2018)

Hiya, KF! My usual reaction to you guys is, 'you're scum', but hey, you're targeting one of the most vilified and awful people I know, so I figured I'd drop in and give you a heads-up on some more stuff that you've missed. Sera/Stuart is someone I know IRL! In fact, they're someone a lot of people know IRL. And the opinion of everyone that has (unfortunately) had to associate with them is that they're utter scum, and more than a few of us have read through this thread to have quite a few laughs at this dickhead's expense. Thanks, guys. Even us left-wing SJWs can appreciate the good work you do when it comes to smacking a scumbag down.

So, before Stuart was Sera, they were a consistent thorn in the side of our social circle. As you might have gathered from their online presence, they have the social skills of an autistic child chained to the back of a 4WD and dragged down the M9 for an hour (and the child would still be less uncomfortable to interact with than they are.) We're talking all the over-the-top creepy shit that makes you befriend someone so that when they go on a shooting rampage, they save you: loud mouth-breathing, insistence on hugs, standing so close you can identify their cheap, dollar-store brand of deodorant...

This is doubled by the fact that we're a group of people that have a fair few ladies in our midst, a lot of whom are very attractive. Every single one of them gets told of the creeps they should avoid. And at the top of that list? Stuart.

Thankfully, we haven't had to deal with Stuart eyeballing your tits as if he's having a rape fantasy about dragging you into a dark corner and raping your corpse, because he finally tried to do it. No shit. A couple of ladies are standing around, drinking lightly, and this creep rolls up to make everyone uncomfortable, before suggesting we switch from a few light ciders and beers to hard spirits - which they've provided. And the entire time they're here, they've clearly marked out their target, and are intent on plying them with all the alcohol they can muster.

Got no doubt KF is gonna blame the poor girl for being in that situation and not confident enough. Don't. She's a timid, tiny thing (not any more, thank fuck) and her boyfriend's not near, so she does what they say while one of us eventually stagger off to bitch about Stuart showing up and creeping out the ladies again. This time, however, a couple of decent blokes happened to click as to what they were trying to do, and decided to step in and deal with this beta fuckwad looking to get his dick wet by getting a bitch too drunk to realize what a piece of shit they are.

I don't actually know what happened after that point. The guys involved say they 'had a polite chat about how to treat women', and 'Stuart fell over and got badly hurt', and Stuart has, to my knowledge, never spoken up about what exactly occurred. Probably because it's mortifying as fuck.

Ever since then, they haven't been back that much (thank fuck), but we have to deal with them continuously trying to get into any space that women are a part of, because 'they're a womyn now, too'. Never mind the fact they still look like a fugly dude. Like I said at the start, even the most left-wing of the people I know don't want anything to do with this fuckwit. And you gotta be scum for your 'transgender mentally disabled queer female' privilege to not be enough for us to want to associate with you.

I know you guys are going to be like, 'post proof'; I know there's a few police reports and public Facebook rants, but I couldn't track them down. There's some proof at the bottom to show I do, in fact, know them, though. I'll probably have some more stories to share, and if you want more things to farm, let me know, I guess? (Have you guys even looked into the 'Assegai' they're trying to drag anyone who doesn't know them into? It's an AFRICAN GROUP OF WARRIORS.)

Oh, and they dedicated three months to trying to be a 'For Honor' professional only to quit and claim it was because of network issues, when they were just shit at the game.

Thanks for the thread, though, guys, we've had a blast reading it.

EDIT: Proof removed to hide someone's  power level. KF got enough from it, though.


----------



## Hellfire (May 9, 2018)

He changed Twitter handles to "PuppycatSav." http://archive.md/ZcsVS




Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sera.taylor.716 http://archive.md/i9vWG


----------



## repentance (May 9, 2018)

Friend list is private as are most posts.

He gives his location as Melbourne.  Is that correct @assgai?


----------



## assegai (May 9, 2018)

some shithole on the outskirts of melbourne is where they LIVED with their parents i think

but i heard and saw posts in mutual groups or in mutual pages to imply they were moving/had recently moved to melbourne


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 12, 2018)

"her"


----------



## lolcow field researcher (Jul 12, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "her"
> View attachment 493811
> View attachment 493814



"trans girls can't have short hair!"

woah there, back away from the persecution complex. no one ever says that and no one even cares about your hair, we just want you to stay out of female bathrooms and shelters.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 19, 2018)

assegai said:


> Hiya, KF! My usual reaction to you guys is, 'you're scum', but hey, you're targeting one of the most vilified and awful people I know, so I figured I'd drop in and give you a heads-up on some more stuff that you've missed. Sera/Stuart is someone I know IRL! In fact, they're someone a lot of people know IRL. And the opinion of everyone that has (unfortunately) had to associate with them is that they're utter scum, and more than a few of us have read through this thread to have quite a few laughs at this dickhead's expense. Thanks, guys. Even us left-wing SJWs can appreciate the good work you do when it comes to smacking a scumbag down.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 10, 2019)

He allegedly tried to kill himself by jumping in front of a train in July, then ended up in the loony bin for a while. http://archive.fo/iiiMH

He got banned from a LARP community for being a "nuisance" and "pest," in December he said it was because he was "Making a lot of noise about transphobia and misogyny," now in January he claims it was due to him trying to make the other members be his personal army. http://archive.fo/A4cZb http://archive.fo/jctZL


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know how many surgeons would be lining up to perform SRS on someone who's been dx'd with schizophrenia.  That's sketchy as hell.


----------



## repentance (Jan 11, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> I don't know how many surgeons would be lining up to perform SRS on someone who's been dx'd with schizophrenia.  That's sketchy as hell.



I don't know how the fuck he is affording private health insurance.  It's not US levels of expensive here but it's not exactly cheap, either, and someone dependent on benefits wouldn't be able to afford it.  They also wouldn't be able to afford the gap payment (out of pocket cost).


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 14, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 637930
> View attachment 637931


Isn't this the guy who bragged about his sword skills?  He's also pushing 1.95m tall.  Seems like the hard man that threatened the Farms and various members of it is a delicate flower who gets brutally attacked every time he leaves the house.

As if anyone would be stupid enough to start shit with the huge, lumbering obvious mental case.  The most he gets are people 'sir'ing him and staring/laughing.  

Nice to see another guy coming out as straight, too.  Congratulations, you're a bloke that likes women!  I'm sure his parents are proud.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## assegai (Feb 2, 2019)

sorry, guys, went to ground JUST in case, but also, nothing much has happened

sera has just been... not interacting with anyone i know, because everyone knows they're fucking crazy. can confirm they've been banned, though they keep the reasons private - pretty sure it was for unstable behavior and not following the rules though. don't really have anything to offer, and fully expect my next post to be letting people know they're dead. but, like, if you ever want more info or questions, just hmu

also try and check out the assegai if you haven't already, they decided to make a group of african warriors for fun


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 2, 2019)

He got in a Twitter slapfight and declared himself to be a "sex worker."
 
 
 
Days before that, he described himself as an "aspiring teacher."


----------

